# Tyco 440 x 2 Axles etc



## Charlie Harris (Oct 31, 2018)

Hi
For a custom model.

I want to use 440x2 rear axles (bigger dia than front axle) on both front and rear. See why below. Will have to ream the front axle position on the chassis slightly.

Rear with gear. 

Also want to use front wheels on the rear. They are more narrow. Are narrow wheels available for rear axles, where ? Part # or do I have to drill out normal front wheels to suit, what drill size or # drill ? 

What glue works best with the 440x2 chassis ?

thanks

Charles Harris


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Welcome to the boards Charlie! :thumbsup:

This is a good place to start. I dont know enough about the technical critieria to answer your question or lead you to the right information. If you dont get an answer here we can move it to another section (tuning) if needed.


:cheers2:


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

Tyco rear axles are .059.
epoxy


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

Quicker Engineering makes narrow 0.225 inch wide wheels. Super Tires sells the wheels and tires to fit them and there is a chart of the various combinations of wheel and tire diameters and the resulting mounted diameters. On my track a Tyco 440X2 car needs to have rear tires with a diameter of at least 0.470. I would use a 0.275 inch diameter wheel with a Super Tires 460R tire to get a mounted diameter of 0.476. If you wanted to cut it closer you could also try smaller diameter tires. The hitch with the narrow wheels is that the matching tires are sized to work with high performance BSRT, Slottech, Viper Scale Racing and Wizzard cars which use tires that are 0.450 inches in diameter or less. Normally you would use wider wheels and tires on a Tyco car, so if you are looking for a larger mounted diameter you would have to buy the wide ones and narrow them down. I have done that with several sets of tires by putting the tires on the shank of a drill bit, spinning that with an electric drill and using an X-acto knife to cut the tires.
Possibly there are other tire makers that have narrow large diameter tires, but I do not recall ever having seen any.


----------

